# What can you eat in a Fursuit.



## Clutch (Feb 23, 2010)

Just curious on what you can Eat/ Drink in a Fursuit. 
So what you guys think..

There has to be a sometype of Food you can crave in a Fursuit?


----------



## footfoe (Feb 23, 2010)

cum
/thread


----------



## Mentova (Feb 23, 2010)

cocks


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 23, 2010)

Dammit too late :C


----------



## Tommy (Feb 23, 2010)

footfoe said:


> cum
> /thread





Heckler & Koch said:


> cocks



What they said.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 23, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Dammit too late :C


:< THIS.


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Nothing. Except above mentioned... Erm... things


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 23, 2010)

eggs


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 23, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> eggs


lol what


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 23, 2010)

Moonpies.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

Inb4...




footfoe said:


> cum
> /thread




FFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## footfoe (Feb 23, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> eggs


you mean seed(s)


----------



## Clutch (Feb 23, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> eggs


 
Sunny side up?

        or

Scrambled?


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Inb4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 23, 2010)

Dumb question, just remove the head and eat anything that's somewhat manageable and won't get all over the other parts (body, legs,etc.)


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry clutch but it was inevitable lol


----------



## quayza (Feb 23, 2010)

Swiss roles.


----------



## footfoe (Feb 23, 2010)

Unsilenced said:


> Inb4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't be mad, you know i had to say it.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 23, 2010)

footfoe said:


> don't be mad, you know i had to say it.



I'm just pissed you beat me too it. v.v


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 23, 2010)

Clutch said:


> Sunny side up?
> 
> or
> 
> Scrambled?



unfertilized raw chicken embryos


----------



## Bando (Feb 23, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> unfertilized raw chicken embryos



This is how real men eat eggs.


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> This is how real men eat eggs.


^knows real men
<a real man
Va woman


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 23, 2010)

drink something with a straw
EDIT: how did you know


----------



## Clutch (Feb 23, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Sorry clutch but it was inevitable lol


 
It's fine...lol


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 23, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> drink something with a straw
> EDIT: how did you know



I have psycho powers


----------



## IggyB (Feb 23, 2010)

epic first post


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 23, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I have psycho powers


i would say did you mean psychic but i don't think that would be right


----------



## ArielMT (Feb 23, 2010)

Protein pills and beer bottles.

Wait.  Cheerleaders.



Scotty1700 said:


> Dumb question, just remove the head and eat anything that's somewhat manageable and won't get all over the other parts (body, legs,etc.)



That ruins the magic, stop ruining the magic.  Also, crumbs. :c


----------



## Sauvignon (Feb 23, 2010)

catilda lily said:


> i would say did you mean psychic but i don't think that would be right



Nah, I don't believe in psychics


----------



## Wulfe (Feb 24, 2010)

ArielMT said:


> Protein pills and beer bottles.
> 
> *Wait.  Cheerleaders.*
> 
> ...



OMNOMNOMNOM


----------



## Beastcub (Feb 24, 2010)

warning serious answer below (for once)

you can drink anything if the straw is long enough.

the giant pixie sticks are effing perfect for keeping up a sugar high in suit as they are easy to get in the suit's mouth and then into yours.

i had a kid feed me a piece of candy while in suit, he tossed it in the mouth and it landed on the tounge and i tipped the head back and got it in my real mouth. one can do the same with any non-messy bite sized snacks

and once very very very carefully forked peices of cake into the suit mouth and to my own mouth. 

and for the love of gawd do not eat cheatos while in suit D: orange fingers are bad enough but the orange cheese fuzz getting on fur could ruin a suit.


----------



## Leon (Feb 24, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> warning serious answer below (for once)
> 
> you can drink anything if the straw is long enough.
> 
> ...


 
I thank you for providing a serious answer.


----------



## Kreevox (Feb 24, 2010)

Vagina, that protruding snout has a use *wink, wink, nudge, nudge*


----------



## Krasl (Feb 24, 2010)

hot dogs and whipped cream. XD


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 24, 2010)

Feces


----------



## TDK (Feb 24, 2010)

If you ate, wouldn't it get sticky in there?

I would much rather smoke a Newport in a suit, the smoke would come out of the nose and ears and look REALLY FUCKIN' COOL.


----------



## Lazydabear (Feb 24, 2010)

I like the idea of puting in a ipod in my suit that won't happen.


----------



## Clutch (Feb 25, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> warning serious answer below (for once)
> 
> you can drink anything if the straw is long enough.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks for the Serious answer... not like you know.... nm


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't know, Skittles or something? Nothing that's going to be worth much if you're actually hungry.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm limited to using a straw.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 25, 2010)

They can eat these people
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKGY98Gm4d4
Considered to be PAIN.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 25, 2010)

i keep readng fursuit as fruitsalad


----------



## lowkey (Feb 25, 2010)

your mom.

or this:

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ans9F1vn5o


----------



## Krasl (Feb 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> your mom.
> 
> or this:
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ans9F1vn5o



lol and random.


----------



## Fay V (Feb 25, 2010)

I would suggest avoiding caffeinated drinks while in suit or before suiting. Caffine will pull hydration from your body and speeds up the dehydration process and that can really suck if you aren't used to suiting and aren't very aware of when you really need some water. Also room temp water is better than ice water. The ice water isn't as good for you because it messes with the stomach and can kinda shock the system, where as room temp water will hydrate you without the body having to deal with the hot/cold issues. 

otherwise what others have said, little snacks, avoid crumbs, long straws are yay


----------



## Dyluck (Feb 25, 2010)

poop

yeah I'm going there


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 25, 2010)

M&Ms  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AJ9NarBF0Ig


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> cocks





footfoe said:


> cum
> /thread


*These^^*


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 25, 2010)

lowkey said:


> your mom.
> 
> or this:
> 
> http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ans9F1vn5o


*hahaha*:grin:


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 25, 2010)

Dyluck said:


> poop
> 
> yeah I'm going there


Naughty.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey, some people are into that.


----------



## kyle19 (Feb 26, 2010)

footfoe said:


> cum
> /thread



Great first post XD


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

anything that will fit in your mouth.... like little girls with red hoods and pigs building houses...


----------



## Morroke (Feb 26, 2010)

Babies.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Morroke said:


> Babies.


 so like this?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 26, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> Hey, some people are into that.


Some people are into eating... stuff... serious stuff.. :V in fursuits.
True.
True.



Usarise said:


> so like this?


That's why I don't celebrate easter and dislike christianity.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> anything that will fit in your mouth.... like little girls with red hoods and pigs building houses...





Usarise said:


> so like this?



both deserve a high five and a lol


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

Krasl said:


> both deserve a high five and a lol


 *high five* yeah! XD

oh and i _suppose _you could also eat a klondike bar.... but you might get mauled for it...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 26, 2010)

Usarise said:


> *high five* yeah! XD
> 
> oh and i _suppose _you could also eat a klondike bar.... but you might get mauled for it...



*pulls out klondike bar*
huh? what, i couldn't hear you over the sound of this delicious klondike bar.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Feb 26, 2010)

I don't know, cats?!

Yeah, I think all the actually funny things have been said.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 26, 2010)

well i guess you could also eat midgets.....unless u ARE a midget.... in which case... GET IN MAH BELLY!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 26, 2010)

Carrot sticks, smoothies (or anything with a straw), pretzel sticks...

If it's long, you can eat it pretty easily. Also, I've dropped grapes and broccoli into my mouth. It presents a choking hazard to less experienced suiters. :3


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NOsO7nvjr8


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> well i guess you could also eat midgets.....unless u ARE a midget.... in which case... GET IN MAH BELLY!



lol
ew, smells like carrots and throw up.
uh, that could gag a maggot!


----------



## Itakirie (Feb 27, 2010)

WAFFLES.

OMG I LOVE WAFFLES I CANNOT TELL YOU HOW MUCH I LOVE WAFFLES

WAFFLELSWAFFELSWAFFELS
WAFFLELSWAFFELSWAFFELS


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Itakirie said:


> WAFFLES.
> 
> OMG I LOVE WAFFLES I CANNOT TELL YOU HOW MUCH I LOVE WAFFLES
> 
> ...



what about pancakes?


----------



## Usarise (Feb 27, 2010)

Krasl said:


> what about pancakes?


idk the syrup would get into the fur.... ugh what a mess that would be!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> idk the syrup would get into the fur.... ugh what a mess that would be!



i could lick it off for you...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Feb 27, 2010)

Depends on the suit, and how human you want it to be.


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Feb 28, 2010)

I told a non-profit parade entry to provide me with a cold lemonade and I'd march with them. My first parade.

Slim Jims or beef jerky wouldn't be messy to eat. They make kippered beef sticks a yard long.


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Feb 28, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> unfertilized raw chicken embryos



so U just want eggs with a hint of botchalism & parvo... did you get your puppy shots?


http://www.zimbio.com/Dog+Health+Information/articles/54/Clinical+Signs+Parvo+Virus+Infection


----------



## TreacleFox (Feb 28, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NOsO7nvjr8



click for 2 mins of a furry eating yogurt


----------



## lowkey (Feb 28, 2010)

neelix zidphinlan said:


> so U just want eggs with a hint of botchalism & parvo... did you get your puppy shots?
> 
> 
> http://www.zimbio.com/Dog+Health+Information/articles/54/Clinical+Signs+Parvo+Virus+Infection



dying puppies are always tons of fun! especially dying puppies shitting blood!- god that dog looks confused!



Usarise said:


> so like this?



serious rofles. seriously.



Krasl said:


> lol and random.


this is not random at all, it is so on topic. -things you can eat in fursuits, and people in fursuits eating hot dogs. How the fuck is that random? you need to re-read the definition of random. you fail.- again.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Meadow said:


> click for 2 mins of a furry eating yogurt



lol


----------



## Itakirie (Feb 28, 2010)

DONT GET ME STARTED ABOUT PANCAKES C:


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Itakirie said:


> DONT GET ME STARTED ABOUT PANCAKES C:



PAAAAAAAANNNCAAAAAAAAAAAKKESSSS!


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> PAAAAAAAANNNCAAAAAAAAAAAKKESSSS!


 FRENCH TOOOOOOAST!!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> FRENCH TOOOOOOAST!!



*nomnomnom* What french toast?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> PAAAAAAAANNNCAAAAAAAAAAAKKESSSS!





Usarise said:


> FRENCH TOOOOOOAST!!



DO WANT.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> FRENCH TOOOOOOAST!!



CHIIIIICKEEEEEEN!!!



Scotty1700 said:


> *nomnomnom* What french toast?



this!
*pulls french toast out of pants*


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Krasl said:


> this!
> *pulls french toast out of pants*


 
TOAST!  om nom nom nom


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> TOAST!  om nom nom nom



*pets on head*
good boy.


----------



## Itakirie (Feb 28, 2010)

STEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAK.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 28, 2010)

Itakirie said:


> STEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAK.



TUUUUUURRRRRRRRKKEEEEEEYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 28, 2010)

Omnomnomnom


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> Omnomnomnom



Nomnomnomnom It's SOOO good!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 28, 2010)

This thread is making me hungry...


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> FRENCH TOOOOOOAST!!


 
DIPP DI DI DIPPP
CAN'T WAIT TO GET A MOUTH FULL!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Feb 28, 2010)

Tommy said:


> This thread is making me hungry...


Dammit, me too.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> DIPP DI DI DIPPP
> CAN'T WAIT TO GET A MOUTH FULL!


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

They're a bit dry, need some syrup with em ^_^


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> They're a bit dry, need some syrup with em ^_^


 
...............THATS WHAT SHE SAID!!!! WAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> ...............THATS WHAT SHE SAID!!!! WAHAHAHAHAHAHA



*facepaw*

Dumb newfur is dumb.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *facepaw*
> 
> Dumb newfur is dumb.


horny oldfur is horny


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *facepaw*
> 
> Dumb newfur is dumb.


 


Usarise said:


> horny oldfur is horny


 
Hey, can't I be dumb and horny? Ignorance is bliss after all


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 28, 2010)

Your not old.  Terefore you're dumb.


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> Hey, can't I be dumb and horny? Ignorance is bliss after all


 i was talking to scotty.... 0_o


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 28, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> eggs



bacon... eggs and bacon


----------



## garoose (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i was talking to scotty.... 0_o


 
Oh I like to think that everyone is always talking to me, big confidence booster


----------



## Usarise (Feb 28, 2010)

garoose said:


> Oh I like to think that everyone is always talking to me, big confidence booster


 i love to do the same thing!


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Feb 28, 2010)

Usarise said:


> so like this?



KILLLLL IT! KILLLLLL IT! KILLLLLL IT! KILLLLLL IT!!!!

or eat it what ever you fancy


----------



## GreenReaper (Feb 28, 2010)

Don't try this at home:


----------



## RoqsWolf (Feb 28, 2010)

Space food?


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 1, 2010)

GreenReaper said:


> Don't try this at home:



what is that?


----------



## GreenReaper (Mar 1, 2010)

Meadow said:


> what is that?


Mozzarella-filled fried stick. It's basically like a cheese chip, only even unhealthier than that sounds.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 1, 2010)

You could probably eat the interior of the suit, I don't know why you would, but you could try. :c



catilda lily said:


> i keep readng fursuit as fruitsalad


Hello, you must be new. Give it a few more months and you'll be seeing them the opposite way around.


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

GreenReaper said:


> Don't try this at home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 is that your suit?


----------



## GreenReaper (Mar 1, 2010)

No, it's Lil' Chi Wolf.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Too colorful for my liking, not saying it's ugly but I prefer realism.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 1, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Too colorful for my liking, not saying it's ugly but I prefer realism.



I met her, she's nice. :U


----------



## Usarise (Mar 1, 2010)

GreenReaper said:


> No, it's Lil' Chi Wolf.


 oh cool    i dont rly approve of what ppl DO in those suits....but ill admit they are kinda cool...


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 1, 2010)

Shadow said:


> I met her, she's nice. :U



Well yes, She probably is but I was just stating I don't like her fursuit as much as others that I've seen.


----------



## Kirbizard (Mar 1, 2010)

Usarise said:


> i dont rly approve of what ppl DO in those suits....


Good to see you have your priorities right. :V


----------



## Usarise (Mar 2, 2010)

Kirbizard said:


> Good to see you have your priorities right. :V


 yup    ive seen some weird things on the internetz but.... the things ppl do in those suits sometimes... 0_0 its WRONG....


----------

